# Dehorning



## pfieber (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi

I have a 3 day old heifer jersey and I am wondering when do I dehorn and can I do this on my own and what equipment would I need.?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is a link to a thread on dehorning: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=175

Personnally, I would get an electric dehorner and when she gets the little buds for her horns dehorn her. They do so much better than any of the other methods shown in the thread. The heifers had gotten away from us due to DH having been sick and that is why so many we big. It made for a good thread on it but, that is about it.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 25, 2008)

as suggested id wait till she has lil nubbs an use the elctric dehorner.you can have the vet dehorn her when you get all her shots.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Dec 1, 2008)

If you are really lucky, she came from polled stock.  IF you are lucky  Do yo know her lineage?


----------



## Audreyvgs (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't I just glue those balls on his horns like the cartoons?

I am totally serious!  big rubber ones and superglue, with maybe a nerfball outer cover.  Hard to keep clean, but damn, I don't want to cut his horns off!

My 8th grade teacher told a story one time about de-horning in Wyoming, and the words "maggot" and "brain" were used in the same sentence, causing this more sensitive poster to pass out.

Oh, not my sweet steer!






I just put this pic on my blog today, had to use it twice!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 4, 2008)

If you do them as small calves and burn them off you don't have the maggot trouble you do if you need to clip or saw them off. But you don't have to dehorn. If you choose not to remember those horns can be not only dangerous but, deadly. Many cattle still have their horns and as a steer you won't have to worry about dealing with him for milking or feeding close up in a manger like we do with dairy cows. 

Also, those of us who live with a bugless season can dehorn them then and not worry about it.

That's a beautiful painting!


----------

